# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  pronunciation problem

## kamka

I find it a bit scary that I'm the only one posting questions in this section, as it makes me feel as if I'm a pain, but I really od need the help of natives, yet again.   ::   
It's about two words, they weren't in my pronunciation dictionary, and I'm stuck trying to figure out the right way of saying them.   ::   
Caedmonian
Cynewulf 
Any help please?

----------


## Бармалей

I've never seen those words before in my life, much less heard them pronounced. Must be fantasy novels?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I've never seen those words before in my life, much less heard them pronounced. Must be fantasy novels?

 Barm, have you every tried Google before? It can be of great assist in finding information!   ::   
Cynewulf is one of twelve Anglo-Saxon poets that are known by name today, and one of four whose work survives today. (Wiki) 
I don't know, but I'd guess like sine+wool+f 
Caedmonian is something religious I gather (catholic)? 
I would guess K

----------


## DDT

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/Caedmon http://mw1.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Cynewulf 
Click on the cymbol in the links and turn your speakers on.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, bugger me!

----------


## kamka

both are the schools of poetry back in the anglo-saxon times, Caedmonian sch. wrote poetry based on the lives of saints and apostols, and Cynewulf was all about paraphrasing the Bible.
I need it for my English literature exam, which, for all I know, might be oral, depending on the mood of the lecturer :/ 
thankls a bunch, DDT  ::  grrrreatly appreciated.

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

There are no such words as those in English~So I would best not worry about them~And theres nothing wrong with you posting quetions in this section~This is what this website is for =)

----------


## chaika

My brother-in-law lives in New Jersey on a street named Cynwyd, pronounced sin-wid. вроде сынуыд

----------


## vox05

> My brother-in-law lives in New Jersey on a street named Cynwyd, pronounced sin-wid. вроде сынуыд

 cyn.... cym... cymr.... это явно что-то валлийское.
а википедия вообще говорит что
"The American "Cynwyd" is, however, now pronounced /'kɪnwɪd/ ("kinwid")

----------

